#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [商品] PAPO 模型玩具

## Shiou

逛拍賣看到的~


介紹：
「PAPO」是一家法國公司，旗下販賣的玩具系列，是以販賣「男孩女孩的夢」為重點：野生動物、農莊生活、史前生物、神話與傳說、騎士冒險、海盜故事與西部拓荒。

雖說是「玩具」，但其某些動物的描繪精緻與塗裝，可不亞於GK動物。

有別於日系的動物蛋玩，PAPO動物因為比較大，而且一體成形，所以在把弄上，具有一定的耐玩度。

喜愛動物的大朋友，千萬別錯過這個難得一見的商品！



對於動物模型大家都不陌生吧~
但是獸人可說是非常少見啊啊！（我蠻少看到的 XD












其實有狼人的，但…還是別貼了 =A=


除了獸人還有~









吼吼~ 看看那塗裝、那肌肉線條紋理！
整個做得好細緻啊！

很想收藏啊~ 只是單價好高！囧
考慮考慮 XD


有興趣的這邊→ http://goods.ruten.com.tw/item/show?11090625712857

----------


## 狼佐

看到狼人我哭了(誤)

做的真的挺精緻的ˇˇ
不管是動作表情還是盔甲武器
都很吸引我呢!

最喜歡的是鱷魚跟老虎!
鱷魚尾巴粗粗壯壯好可愛XD
覺得獅子表情不錯可惜鬃毛太少了
不過連肉球都做的這麼棒也好想收藏!!

黑色的雙頭龍好帥!
是說單價真的太高了(掩面)

來去看看賣家有沒有其他的寶XDDD
感謝修修分享!

----------


## 蘿蔔

不可動系列……
我對可動的較有愛
但那龍確實是很帥氣啊……

----------


## 阿翔

好棒！實在是太棒了！超想要！><
顏色、肌肉、形態，這些全部都做得超好啊~~
但是~為什麼這樣好的系列修大大會說不要貼上狼人呢~？
由於好奇所以去看了一下，大概還是不要貼好了…XD"
不過雖然如此，森林狼它卻是做的超棒啊，暴龍也爆帥的！><

----------


## tsume

喔喔!!!
好帥!!!
真的好精緻說
不過價格真的不便宜阿冏""

虎和獅超帥!!!
最下面全人物俯視圖好壯觀XD
盔甲和肌肉線條好棒啊!!
就是買不起冏"""

話說看了狼人後我也哭了...(欸?

----------


## 狼王白牙

什麼什麼狼人 XD  沒看到呢

光是虎人的動作跟姿勢就已經夠吸引狼了

想要組織一個獸戰軍團就要像這樣子酷啊 XD

至於價格... 嗯嗯.......

----------


## hosun

我在香港「油麻地」某商場看到有以上獸人模型賣。

售價400-800左右。 雖然好想買,但想到如何安置他們就不知道如何是好了。

與老闆詳談,原來他也是愛獸之一。(連掛牆的獸頭,面具也有。)

店中還有不同動物的模型。問他多不多人來購買時,他代表好小人買。

原本,該店是他分享收藏品的地方,所以他不介意沒有人來買走所愛。
走之前,我忍心地買了他一隻大白狼回家。

(我沒有相機,不能貼出來給大家看。)

----------


## Shiou

> 看到狼人我哭了(誤)
> 
> 做的真的挺精緻的ˇˇ
> 不管是動作表情還是盔甲武器
> 都很吸引我呢!
> 
> 最喜歡的是鱷魚跟老虎!
> 鱷魚尾巴粗粗壯壯好可愛XD
> 覺得獅子表情不錯可惜鬃毛太少了
> ...


我不想承認那是狼人（掩面奔（诶？

除了獅子其他都做得很棒呢ˇ
鬃毛的確是最大的問題 =A=

700元我可以買一套盒玩了其實
有點買不下手 ˊˇˋa

牠還有很多動物模型，
都做得很棒！！
當然，不便宜（拭淚\r





> 不可動系列…… 
> 我對可動的較有愛 
> 但那龍確實是很帥氣啊……


只要做得好都有愛呀！XD





> 好棒！實在是太棒了！超想要！>< 
> 顏色、肌肉、形態，這些全部都做得超好啊~~ 
> 但是~為什麼這樣好的系列修大大會說不要貼上狼人呢~？ 
> 由於好奇所以去看了一下，大概還是不要貼好了…XD" 
> 不過雖然如此，森林狼它卻是做的超棒啊，暴龍也爆帥的！><


狼人真是讓人大失所望（搖頭

暴龍最吸引人的部份是，
可以開關的嘴巴！
太帥了！ =W=+





> 喔喔!!! 
> 好帥!!! 
> 真的好精緻說 
> 不過價格真的不便宜阿冏"" 
> 
> 虎和獅超帥!!! 
> 最下面全人物俯視圖好壯觀XD 
> 盔甲和肌肉線條好棒啊!! 
> 就是買不起冏""" 
> ...


要買的話是有錢啦…
但有點買不下去…
700元真的可以買一套盒玩耶！！囧

那不是狼人那不是狼人（掩面奔（？





> 什麼什麼狼人 XD 沒看到呢 
> 
> 光是虎人的動作跟姿勢就已經夠吸引狼了 
> 
> 想要組織一個獸戰軍團就要像這樣子酷啊 XD 
> 
> 至於價格... 嗯嗯.......


狼人啊…

狼王想看嗎！？

確定嗎！？

真的嗎！？

真的要看！？


請三思而後行！


（吐血    
    






> 我在香港「油麻地」某商場看到有以上獸人模型賣。 
> 
> 售價400-800左右。 雖然好想買,但想到如何安置他們就不知道如何是好了。 
> 
> 與老闆詳談,原來他也是愛獸之一。(連掛牆的獸頭,面具也有。) 
> 
> 店中還有不同動物的模型。問他多不多人來購買時,他代表好小人買。 
> 
> 原本,該店是他分享收藏品的地方,所以他不介意沒有人來買走所愛。 
> ...


香港啊~ 離我好遠好遠好遠 XD

----------


## 青龍Ritter

我有圖中的藍色雙頭龍呢...05年在柏林買到的...
不過二十多歐元一只......貴到囧
好想要那只鱷魚人, 好帥 -..- 




> 我在香港「油麻地」某商場看到有以上獸人模型賣。
> 
> 售價400-800左右。 雖然好想買,但想到如何安置他們就不知道如何是好了。
> 
> 與老闆詳談,原來他也是愛獸之一。(連掛牆的獸頭,面具也有。)
> 
> 店中還有不同動物的模型。問他多不多人來購買時,他代表好小人買。
> 
> 原本,該店是他分享收藏品的地方,所以他不介意沒有人來買走所愛。
> ...


小的也是香港獸, 請問可以告知店名地址嗎? 唔該晒 >_< (謝謝)

----------


## 狼王白牙

发现好多野生动物的商品，兽人的还没看到，
慢慢把商品图贴上来吧，也算顺便帮着家公司打广告，
先贴老虎的：

----------

